
How Dropbox hacks your mac - soupdiver
http://hn.premii.com/#/article/12457067
======
runesoerensen
Please use the direct link to the article instead:
[http://applehelpwriter.com/2016/07/28/revealing-dropboxs-
dir...](http://applehelpwriter.com/2016/07/28/revealing-dropboxs-dirty-little-
security-hack/)

This is also a dupe:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12457067](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12457067)

Confusing and unnecessary.

~~~
soupdiver
oh... didn't realised that. Hid it

------
roddux
What features does Dropbox actually use that requires it to have this level of
access? The author didn't go into detail.

------
stephenr
This is a link to the premii HN client pointing to a HN thread about the
original article.

